# spongy floor



## Chitster

Hi 
We own a 8 month old Autotrail Scout apart from numerous problems so far we now have an area of the floor which has become really spongy to walk on do any of you know what might be causing this. (yes I will be taking it back to my dealers just thought I would ask you guys for your ideas)
Many thanks

Chitster


----------



## Rapide561

*Floor*

Hi

If you search the forum for "delamination" that may throw up some thoughts.

Russell


----------



## sideways

Hope you have got a good dealer because Autotrail are going to leave you high and dry. look back on here for a recent thread from two Autotrail owners i dont know how to do it for you but someone will.respectfully suggest you cultivate your relationship with your dealer because your going to need them.


----------



## 118002

Hi, 
We have the Cheyenne 740s new this year, lots of problems: -
1. Habitation doorstep not retracting
2. Fridge stops working on auto setting
3. After five days on a campsite abroad the vehicle battery was flat
4. Water/Space heating stops working etc. etc. etc. etc. - We had the mains unit replaced
5. Leaking hot water connection to kitchen sink

Also the shower tray cracked and we had to wait six weeks for a replacement (they told us we could use it but where would the water end up) we didn't use it until it was replaced.

I just wondered if your spongy floor could be related to a water leak?

I have noted everything in my diary in case of future claims and I would suggest you do the same. I visited the factory and they are efficient but are also on "piece work" with few inspection routines or in other words still not learnt from the Japanese model.


----------



## carolgavin

CLICK HERE for henry5's experiences. I would get myself a good lawyer fast as I have a horrible feeling that like nobby, henry5 and metblue you are going to need one!!!!

So sorry but this is not a good sign and going by Autotrails response to others with this problem you are in for a huge fight and headache, good luck!


----------



## DJP

> Hope you have got a good dealer because Autotrail are going to leave you high and dry.


I know personally of people who have had the same problem with floor delamination. In each case the van was either repaired by the dealer subject to the dealer having the correct facility. Or, by Autotrail factory.
The van is repaired from the underside. No carpets are removed and no mess made. The repair, from reports is quick and permanent and guaranteed.
All you need to remember is to take a balanced approach to the dealer or Autotrail. Do not go in with all guns blazing. This is the easiest way to make things difficult for everyone involved. Be reasonable. 
If that fails then go in with the correct legal advice, not bar room solicitors advice. 
I know it is difficlut and very annoying after spending £00,000' on your new pride and joy.
Stay reasonable, stay calm.
Good luck!


----------



## Broom

Hi Chitster

Don't despair I have looked into this since previous posts, it is repairable, and they will give an extended warranty.

DJP gives good advice.

Ring Paul in Auto Trail customer care up and report it to him.

Good luck and keep us informed,

Again don't worry and sleep well.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## sideways

Suggest you look at the above link.


----------



## carolgavin

You have to wonder why if this problem is so repairable those other poor souls had to either get rid of their van back to the original dealer (metblue) or in henry5/nobbys case had to go to court???? 

Sorry to sound so negative about this but have heard so many horror stories re vans from various dealers/manufacturers that probably have a very jaundiced view of the whole industry and am letting it show    

I really do hope you get it sorted quickly with the minimum of fuss and hassle but cannot help being kinda doubtful.


----------



## metblue

*delamination*

Hi Chister,See my post elsewhere on the forum or put Autotrail Arapaho into your search engine to read all of my report. Re previous posts particularly from DJP.Resealing a delaminated floor is only a temporary repair ! more so if done the way Autotrail want to do it.They want to fit a copper pipe into the floor via a hole made at the bottom of the wardrobe to inject whatever sealant that they use.This DOES NOT WORK ! To properly seal any floor holes have to be made to access the delaminated area,then that area has to be firmly clamped both sides of the repair preferably overnight ! This is IMPOSSIBLE to do on current 07/08 models as they have double floors fitted and therefore no access is available.Autotrail offered to extend the warranty on the floor to five years !! not bad if you intend to keep it that long but, try to sell it on or trade it in.will you tell the truth to get a better price ? Do not accept any repair you will regret it.
I wish you all the best. Tom


----------



## Ewanm

*Spongy Floor*

I have an Autotrail Chieftan G and also experienced this problem (along with 20 or so other major problems).

The van was returned to Autotrail, in fact was picked up locally to me to save me traveling a distance to the dealer, and was completely repaired with very little mess. The van is now back with me and the floor appears as good as new.

Time will tell if this and the other repairs will stand the test of time but on first impressions, AutoTrail certainly responded as they should have and get 5 stars for there efforts.

Pity the faults were there in such a large number to start with so my comments are not all positive.

AutoTrail also extended my vehicle warranty to five years

I know from personal experience and friends that caravan and motorhome dealers and manufacturers can be a nightmare to deal with and I can't possibly say that I will always feel the same way (depends what happens in the future) but I feel that praise should be given when due so well done AutoTrail and Perthshire Caravans!!!


----------



## andynkim

I have to say that there is a lot of people putting Autotrail down but not many backing them, If auto trail say the repair to the floor is done properly what proof is there that it is not, they make the floor in the first place so they should now how to repair it.

When I found some stress cracks in my Autotrail I rang Autotrail directly filled in the Crack report form they Emailed me and Lamplas came and repaired it at my home.

I cannot fault them but my floor is this OK if ever I have this problem I will give Autotrail the chance to put it right.

If it is repaired by the manufacturer or to there guidlines there is nio reason why it should be worth any less is there?

Thats my thinking anyway.


----------



## putties

Is it worth all the autotrails to contact Watchdog with their problem of spongy floors as Autotrail should take responsibilty of their supply of shody goods.

All the best

Putties


----------



## Fairportgoer

We have just returned from our first trip away in our Mhm, while at Cornish Farm visiting Eddie at Van Bitz we met a lovely couple (Doug & Marion). 

They own a 08 Chieftan G and had a problem with the floor as described. It was repaired from underneath without too much fuss by injecting resin inside which set hard.

We have purchased an Auto-Trail and although they have seem to be getting some bad press at the moment I would like to praise them for providing me with a well built, comfortable vehicle which I am sure will give us years of pleasure. If anything does go wrong I will give them the chance to put it right under the warranty.

Dean


----------



## averhamdave

Well I'm still waiting for my stress cracks to be sorted out 5 months down the road and my dodgy roof light 6 weeks down the road.

I am completely satisfied that the Autotrail marque is the best in Britain but they do have probs. At least Swift get stuck in and sort thngs out. They may be shoddily built but they do get sorted. Swift for me next time.


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Steady on Dean its early days

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## andynkim

averhamdave said:


> Well I'm still waiting for my stress cracks to be sorted out 5 months down the road and my dodgy roof light 6 weeks down the road.
> 
> I am completely satisfied that the Autotrail marque is the best in Britain but they do have probs. At least Swift get stuck in and sort thngs out. They may be shoddily built but they do get sorted. Swift for me next time.


Hi Ring autotrail directly, Have Lamplas contacted you yet? you should of had a letter confirming the warenty claim from them.

I had my cracks sorted in about 4 months from initial contact with Autotral and the letter from Lamplas came within about a month.


----------



## zulurita

I see Auto-Trail are getting a bit of a hammering.

I must say I am on my fourth Auto-trail motorhome and so far ( touch wood) have never had a spongy floor.

Yes I have had problems but have been sorted by the dealer.

My latest Nov 07 has had a difficult to close properly habitation door. However this appears to have been sorted at last as a new inner part was fitted. 

Also the Hekki was replaced, it wasn't leaking but blinds difficult to retract as a runner was warped. This was reported when booking the first service and I was pleased to find it had been sorted during the service.

Also a new pump fitted.

Although we had to hang around all day for both the Fiat side and habitation service to be completed (we have a dog so going shopping isn't so good even though Taunton not that far). It was well worth it having all the jobs done on one day.

I can't fault Chelston they did all they could for us, The chap even put some wood in the battery locker for us to stop the batteries sliding around. Perhaps Auto Trail could look into that as it wasn't the dealers fault rather a poor design for securing the battery/batteries. Yes there are straps to secure the battery/batteries but doesn't seem adequate.


----------



## hblewett

Our 08 Apache was taken off to the factory yesterday after our dealer agreed there was a problem (without any badgering). The dealer has said that Autotrail want it for a fortnight (+ travelling time, which will be 2 days there and probably the same back). We haven't spoken to Autotrail about exactly what they are going to do yet, but 2 weeks should be long enough to do something substantial? 

Does anyone know if Autotrail have actually replaced any complete floors yet, as 2 weeks sounds long enough to do so? 

(P.S. We were told to expect a call within two weeks after we took it for service early in January. After two chase-up calls, we got shirty about ".... better weather coming etc. etc. - we want something doing soon". Next day, (yesterday) we got a call from transport company, who picked it up in the afternoon, so we had to have a quick clear out before they came. Overall about 6 weeks since first raised by us, so thats nor bad, but its a shame we had to jump up and down, otherwise we could have been praising them for good service)


----------



## averhamdave

Broadwater were the fibreglass suppliers for my Autotrail, I think they are now their principal supplier.

Anyway, Adrian from Broadwater came and spent the whole of Monday and most of Tuesday repairing the stress fractures on my van. Camper UK had found 4 cracks last June. I had found a few more afterwards but Adrian found about twenty! He's done a good repair job, just leaving me to powerpolish it when I can.

From registering the complaint to resolution - 8 months


----------



## hblewett

Autotrail have confirmed that they are going to fix our floor by injecting resin in to re-bond it. Does anyone know if this fix is reliable? I was thinking of asking them to extend the guarantee on the floor so we get 3 years from now - is this something they are likely to agree to, based on other's experiences?


----------



## averhamdave

3 year warranty! You're optimistic, everything I've looked to get put right after the first year is excluded from the warranty!


----------



## carol

Hi hblewett - don't have an Autrotrail and never had, but our first Hymer a 1990 (in 1991) had a delaminated floor after about 3 years, and we took it to our nearest caravan dealer/workshop and that was what they did with ours - and we didn't have any problem with it again.

Carol


----------

